# FlightGear Openal Error

## Thott Chif

Ich habe mir mal Flightgear emerged und ehalte beim starten nun folgenden Fehler:

```
thott@thott-gentoo /home/thott $ fgfs

  Model Author:  Unknown

  Creation Date: 2002-01-01

  Version:       $Id: c172p.xml,v 1.18 2007-01-15 12:50:45 ehofman Exp $

  Description:   Cessna C-172

Audio initialization failed!

   There was an error opening the ALC device

Oops AL error after audio initialization!

OpenAL error (AL_ILLEGAL_COMMAND): constructor (alGenBuffers)

Fatal error: Failed to gen buffer.

```

Irgendwie klappt da was mit OpenAL nicht. Ich habe aber sowieso schon Probleme mit meiner Soundkarte gehabt. (HDA Intel ALC889A) die sich aber durch installieren von alsa lösen ließen.

Ich vermute das dort irgendwo der Fehler liegt. Ich hoffe irgendwer kann mir helfen.

Schönen Abend noch.

Thott Chif

----------

